# Drv&e rr



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have watched the videos of this layout several times and was wondering is it still operational ?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It has been 3 1/2 years since I've run on it....keeps changing hands for maintenance and petting care...
I would guess not likely...less you know who's running it currently... I no longer have contact with anyone up North...it was in declining health last I ran on it...

Dirk...and I have run its rails a lot since 2008...


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess that is what happens with a huge undertaking like that . Who's property was it on , or was it in a park ?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Private home and family...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> Private home and family...


Hi Dirk,

Wasn't there a little controversy about 5-7 years back involving this railroad and the contractor who built it? Something about a contest to see if they could make a record of the single longest "G" scale train ever put together? People mailed their cars to them (I believe there were around 500 to 1000 cars involved and I don't remember how many locomotives. I believe they even advertised for rolling stock in Garden Railways Magazine. All locos were battery/RC and used dozens of operators with dozens of wireless throttles. I don't believe they ever accomplished the consist, but I believe the contractor went out of business and almost all of the cars were never returned to their rightful owners. The contractor was well known for building huge, over-the-top wooden trestles and very tall bents for them. I think he built a few layouts in the midwest and a couple out here in California. Soon after the so-called contest for the World's Longest "G" scale Train "fizzled, the contractor declared bankruptcy. This particular layout was the first built by this contractor. Am I correct? Or was this another large railroad. The bridges in the videos are a "dead give-away" and what caught my eye. The layout I'm thinking of was in Scottsdale, AZ?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Is this it?
Big trestles @ 15:25 











Andrew


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Up early Gary!!! Ya got the basic jist there buddy...nuff said..I let dead dogs lie anymore. The event ran from April 2008 thru March in 2009. Hence my unit number of UP 2009 on my RED SD70mac I ran on the last weekend for the event.
Scottsdale is correct...and Rick built many layouts over the years.
Unfortunately there was a lack of sufficient engineering design combined with common sense to at the very least have made a much better showing for the effort...
Most of my G education and biting into the hobby that you see developing from me today comes from my extensive running and after the fact testing..on this layout in Scotsdale! I also met some train buddies that are still an important part of my hobby life today!

Your memory serves you well yet Gary.... Carry on! 

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> Up early Gary!!! Ya got the basic jist there buddy...nuff said..I let dead dogs lie anymore. The event ran from April 2008 thru March in 2009. Hence my unit number of UP 2009 on my RED SD70mac I ran on the last weekend for the event.
> Scottsdale is correct...and Rick built many layouts over the years.
> Unfortunately there was a lack of sufficient engineering design combined with common sense to at the very least have made a much better showing for the effort...
> Most of my G education and biting into the hobby that you see developing from me today comes from my extensive running and after the fact testing..on this layout in Scotsdale! I also met some train buddies that are still an important part of my hobby life today!
> ...


Thanks buddy. At 72 trying to hold the memory together. The layout you are building now is going to be what that railroad in Scottsdale COULD have been. A lot more design thought going into yours and a whole lot more WORK. Glad to see you back at it again.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Gary, Thank You for your kind remarks! The recent years have been a challenge for me.
My layout has seen about 2 years worth of work in a 4 year or so window. not nuff.
I will be building a Fresh and WARMer "Skunk Works" this coming year ahead to build models in... being able to work many more hours without the limitations I have to live with now. So hang on, the ride is gunna change here!

Dirk, as long as My mems hang on ......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that effort was a mess, and I believe the layout was initially set up for track power. 

MTH would have succeeded since it has direct readback of actual speed with the tachometer.

Greg


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the history lesson , i would have loved to run on it .


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

"Camper", ....What's your name please...? Where do you live? ... In AZ...

I live in the southern corner of AZ...east of Benson...a tiny group of us in the area..meaning within an hours drive...of each other

If you look closely at my avatar...you'll see my interest and efforts I put forth for the event. I built a long grain hopper that inspired and brought a missing unifying point for everyone to focus on. I created, built or painted a number of rolling stock pieces for the Longest Train event.

Dirk


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Dirk
my name is Tom 
I live in Chesapeake Virginia . I have only been into the large scale trains for about 3 years a little at a time. I am slowly adding track to start my outdoor layout , i currently have around 175 feet of track and 6 switches all LGB .


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Back East...hook up with guys here near you buddy! Lots...

Find a nearby club...

I...expect you Eastern runners here on MLS to help Tom now...K!
Good luck Tom...if ever your out West...drop a note..drop by..

I have other threads here Tom..including my layout...plus modeling projects..drop in...

Morning Mates'
Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Quick question????? Were the two videos a single run around the site? Sun is shining and wind not too bad here. Happy New Year


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have joined a club tidewater Big Train Operators . I am trying to get as much from them as I can . My biggest problem is money , or lack thereof . I am trying to save some money up so when I go to the ECLSTS in York PA. in March I can try to pick up some deals. I have a small layout in a spare bedroom now but need track so I can build my outdoor layout.


----------

